# who has shaved their havs? and how has it grown back?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so I am asking because we are planning a beach vacation this year again (back to Northfork LI) and DH wants to have the boys clipped really, really short before we go...legs, tail, ears, and all, to help with the upkeep while we are on vacation and over the summer. Now, I don't love the idea, even though it is less drastic than many of you since I keep them in puppy cuts... but I am intrigued by the possibility that they could grow back a different color...When Jasper's neck was shaved because of mats it came back a dark gray and he has kept that color. And Cash is going through some color change, wondering if this would speed it along. 

So those of you that have had (gasp) your pups shaved...how did it grow back? And could I wreck their coats by having them shaved?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I had to shave McKenna once. It was down to the skin! It grew out just fine. She has a beautiful coat these days.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Before we shaved Mimi she had a coat that was lacking. After, it grew out it was even better than before fuller and thicker. Everything it wasn't before.

We shaved our other girl and her hair since its been growing back seems more curly. She was slightly wavy before.

We have a friend that had to shave her show Hav due to a leg injury and has been unsuccessful in growing it back. She attempted to grow it back one time then someone suggested cording. Tried cording and went had to shave him down & is now still trying to grow him out. We got her a coat supplement to add to his food, that she seems to think its working...

It can go either way.Usually if the coat is better it'll go the opposite and if its not that great it'll get better..


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh as far as color I think everythings progressed the same.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Interesting question Missy. I'll tell you what. You try it and let me know. If it works well for you then maybe I'll do it too. Do you like that plan???
I'm getting really tempted to get puppy cuts. I wish I had Linda Fung's ability to cut it myself. Hmm, maybe I will try THEN shave em.
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:bump: shamelessly bumping this up to see if anyone else has any experience with shaving.


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

*Off topic*

Missy, what town are you going to on the North Fork? I live on LI and my MIL lives in Jamesport. (near Hallock homestead) We spend weekends out there are much as possible. I love the North Fork.

I feel like the South Fork (Hamptons, Montauk) is for kids and the North Fork is for grown-ups. I love the farmer's markets, the vineyards and the beaches. Don't forget to get a pie at Briermeres'.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we are going to be in Jamesport!!! we went for the first time last year and loved it so much we are going back. we may have to set up a playdate. we'll be there the last week in June.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver was shaved after he recovered from his leg surgery -- he was one big mat. He grew out just fine -- the same color, as I remember (he's changed a few times, but I don't think any were related to the shaving.)


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

I would love to meet another havanese owner and have our puppies play!! My MIL's home is on an acre and the yard is fenced. They can run around til their heart's content. We usually only go on weekends though. Kids are in school until the last week. 

Shiloh is only 6 months old, and I have never had a dog before. I am still learning a lot about it. I probably have about 8 books I am reading at once. 

We should hook up closer to when you are going!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Daisy has been shaved down a few times. She grows back the same as before- it takes her about a year to go from shaved to a full coat all the way to the floor. But she is much happier shorter because she HATES to be groomed.
Emmy has been shaved too. I don't notice a difference in either one of their coats except those colors keep changing! Daisy goes back and forth between a darker and lighter grey, and Emmy is getting some sable back in her coat mixed in with the silver.
But I know it's not related to the shaving- as you know it's just a Havanese thing!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

We had to shave Bunni.....she looked like a rat....it was horrid:biggrin1: BUT, now it's grown back out to regular puppy cut length and it is a-DOR-able. Her coat feels great....her color is the same, maybe a little lighter on her body. 
Dawna


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has been shaved, too short in my opinion, a couple of times. I don't like it too short because I don't think they look like Havs. He's curly though so that may be part of it. I like puppy cuts!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think DH is going to lose on this one...I will go short---but not shave. I was wondering if I could make Jasper get his color back... but if that is going to happen I guess it will happen on it's own. I love puppy cuts too... my favorite stage is when they look like Old English Sheep Dogs.


----------

